# ID algae [pic] Weird black algae attack.



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

6 gallon , 42 LED hood (not very bright) 23 watt desktop lamp
Co2 @ 1 bps 
EI dose 
25 % twice a week


































Strange black algae on the rocks and on the wood, looks like burnt HC Cuba leafs. New growth is green, older one is filled with black / brown algae. 

Also the algae is on the margin of my pennyworth jap. plant and my UG blades. 

Is this BBA or is it too much Iron? Do advise.


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice looking tank even with the black algae. I don't know the name of the algae for sure, maybe staghorn, but I used to get it a lot, mostly on slow growers and rocks. Increasing water flow helped some, increasing the frequency of the water changes and adding SAE's and oto's made it all go away. I think it was the frequent water changes that did it. The oto's did seem to snack it more then it was dieing. Good luck


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh .. and if you can, look at the phosphates I doubt it's iron IMHO.


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the same problem.. what kind is it? howd you get rid of it?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's a form of red algae, well that what I been told. Supposedly it's a imbalance between Ca and Mg.


----------

